# Timeshares Closest to NYC or Wash. DC



## ginnylbs (Sep 2, 2007)

I know the Manhatten Club is in NY City, but it is hard to get.  

1. If we want to be close to  New York City - which other timeshares are nearby / within an hours drive?

2.  Same question for Washington DC?


----------



## wauhob3 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have never found Manhattan Club hard to get if you plan ahead. You may want to check sightings. They only have studio and one bedroom units so if you are looking for a two bedroom its not going to happen.  Theres a hilton but that's rare to see anyone placed there. Gurney's Inn is near NYC but I haven't seen it available for summer but there's generally lots of availabiliy in winter. I have no idea what the commute is to get to NYC from there. Fairfield has a resort in Alexandria a suburb of DC. I think its pretty high demand.


----------



## ctreelmom (Sep 3, 2007)

Gurney's would be at least a two-hour drive into Manhattan.  I can't think of anything else off the top of my head unless there's something in NJ?

We've gone to DC on daytrips from Williamsburg, VA.  The Fairfield Alexandria is close, but as someone else said, very difficult to trade into from what I've been told.


----------



## Holly (Sep 3, 2007)

Probably the Poconos or the Catskills.


----------



## bookworm (Sep 3, 2007)

Massanutten is about 2 hours from DC. They do bus tours for those who want to go in for a day but not drive themselves.


----------



## KenK (Sep 3, 2007)

Close to NYC with easy transport.

Vernon Valley, NJ has some very very low rated timeshare units in the old Playboy Club hotel & nearby.  It is about one hour from NYC (Or less) via drive, easier via rail.  (About 45 miles)

 Minerals Hotel & Spa at Crystal Springs  	
Minerals Hotel & Spa at Crystal Springs • SPS
Vernon, New Jersey 	


The Resort Club at Minerals Resort and Spa and Northeast Vacations Inc. at Minerals Resort and Spa • GGR & GG1
Vernon, New Jersey
___

Better known is the Pocono & Delaware Water Gap area ( Border of NJ & PA):


Carriage House at Pocono Manor 	
Carriage House at Pocono Manor • CPM
Pocono Manor, Pennsylvania 	

The Galleria at Split Rock 	
The Galleria at Split Rock • GSP
Lake Harmony, Pennsylvania 

Mountain Laurel Resort and Spa 	
Mountain Laurel Resort and Spa • MLU
White Haven, Pennsylvania 

+++++

Shawnee Group: Right at I 80 into NY or bus direct daily (Mertz) or Rail (NJ Transit directly into NY Penn Station:

NorthSlope at Shawnee Mountain 	( Mostly 1/4 shares)
NorthSlope at Shawnee Mountain • NOT
Shawnee-on-Delaware, Pennsylvania 	

The Shawnee Inn and Golf Resort 	( To give an idea of age, this was RCI # 001) Not used often as a exchange anymore..(its the Hotel)
The Shawnee Inn and Golf Resort • SHI
Shawnee-on-Delaware, Pennsylvania 	

Shawnee Villages 	
Shawnee Villages • SHS, SHD, SHE, SHF, SHO, SHQ & SHX
Shawnee-on-Delaware, Pennsylvania 	(Ridge Top Summit is the only 5 star)

++++++end of Shawnee/old Fred Waring resort

Tanglwood Resort 	
Tanglwood Resort • TAG
Hawley, Pennsylvania 	  	 


The Villas at Fairway • FRW
Bushkill, Pennsylvania 	


The Villas at Tree Tops • TTS
Bushkill, Pennsylvania 	 

Westwood at Split Rock 	
Westwood at Split Rock • WSP
Lake Harmony, Pennsylvania 	

Willowbrook at Lake Harmony 	( 5 Star)
Willowbrook at Lake Harmony • WWS
Lake Harmony, Pennsylvania 	

end of Pocono area+++

New Jersey South ( Via Greyhound to NYC leaves hourly from AC area:

 4 matches found from Interval.  Some are also RCI.

The Flagship Resort 	
The Flagship Resort • RFH
Atlantic City, New Jersey 	  	 
La Renaissance 

La Renaissance • LAR
Atlantic City, New Jersey

La Sammana Resort 	
La Sammana Resort • LSM
Brigantine/Atlantic City, New Jersey 

Marriott's Fairway Villas at Seaview 	5 Star
Marriott's Fairway Villas at Seaview • MFV
Galloway, New Jersey	

RCI Only:

Celebrity Resorts
Brigantine/AC, NJ 

Beachcomber Resort (may be closed in winter)
Avalon, NJ 

Wyndham (FF) Skyline Tower  (Gold Crown)
Atlantic City

The Catskill Mountains in NY are  far, but will probably have some availabiltiy:


Deer Run Village 	
Deer Run Village • DRV
Stamford, New York 	

Villa Roma Resort Lodges 	(Used to have 5 stars...now seems gone)
Villa Roma Resort Lodges • VRC
Callicoon (Catskills), New York

Via Rail to NYC at the NJ & NY Transit combo that starts at Port Jervis in NY.

Easiest way into NYC from any of these points is bus or train as you probably realize.

The Pocono area has become a suburb (bedroom community) of NYC, and many drive toward their jobs every morning via I 80.  They usually park in an outlying rail station, and take the train in...or use the better than hourly bus service right from the terminal that is a few minutes away from the Shawnee resorts.  (In the metro area, there are dedicated bus lanes on the highway going into NYC.  (Sometimes that helps).


Coming into NYC from AC is best by bus.  NJ has a group of special needs...aww never mind... but the trains DO leave from AC, but you need to transfer from the AC trains at Penn Station in Philly to a train (or trains) to take you back into N. NJ and Penn NYC...so its easier using the bus from AC.

LAst time we checked, the bus took about 1 hr 30 min express....and leaves almost continually....check first Greyhound.  R/T was not excessive fare, eiher. 

Both Shawnee area (Pocono) & AC buses have special trips to NYC for shows (of course mainly on Sat Sun & Wed) and if I can find an old post with discriptions, I'll post it in this thead


----------



## Lisa P (Sep 3, 2007)

For Washington, D.C., it may depend on when you want to go.  The Wyndham Alexandria resort sometimes has availability in RCI in the wintertime.  An ongoing search may work for Jan-Mar.

Also, they're building more timeshare units at a new location, National Harbor.  They've apparently broken ground and plan to begin selling in late 2008.  So if you don't plan to go there until 2009, you may (?) be able to catch a one-time bulk spacebanking there.


----------

